# NVFBC in Steam IHS



## kaloc (Sep 25, 2014)

IHS = In-Home Streaming
Since NVFBC and NVIFR are usually restricted to nvidia software only, does anyone have any thoughts on how steam implemented it in their home streaming ( maybe an expensive license ? ) or do you think they are only using nvenc ?

Maybe OBS can use these APIs some day.

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=3629-RIAV-1617#nvidiahardwareencoding

A little more detail here :

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/homestream#announcements/detail/141057442946153345


----------

